
Russian hackers have infiltrated hundreds of Western energy companies - drewchainzz
https://www.cyberscoop.com/dragonfly-symantec-energy-companies-phishing-attacks/
======
alexibm
I was born in ex-soviet Republic of Moldova and I lived in US for last 20
years. Watching in dismay, how world is just quietly watching Russia sabotage
world peace in every possible way.

